# Free Teen photography contests



## Jonathan Schertzer (Aug 25, 2009)

does anyone know of any?
if so please let me know, thank you all


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 26, 2009)

nothing is free...
quicker you learn that the better.
there is always a price to pay, wither it be the rights to your image or money to enter


----------



## avilamillar (Aug 26, 2009)

The fight club!! there are not prizes but its fun


----------



## SanDiegoPhotographer (Aug 26, 2009)

Every two months there is a Free Photo Shoot Giveaway for 1-2 lucky people if this is what you mean.


----------



## lisa_13 (Aug 28, 2009)

Brickfish Social Media Marketing


----------

